# Japanese Whaling Fleet Has Sailed



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

From BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7099720.stm


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A very sad day


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I joined Greenpeace in 1973 and all I was interested in was the elimination of whaling and here we are 35 years later and this abomination continues, there are moments when I weep.
God gave us a fabulous planet and all there in, are we the best stewards I sometimes wonder.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I used to listen to Radio Japan; they used my reports and letters;
but the only ones they never replied to or commented on were 
those in which I complained bitterly of the continuing slaughter 
of these fellow creatures mercilessly and without just reason or cause.
There is a dark side to human nature which is frightening.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is hoping the new joint venture between the Aussies on the gold coast and the South Island Maori whale watching is very successful. The whale watching that has been set up off Kaikoura has already proven to be a success.

The Japanese tourists that will use it will go home and tell others what a wonderful sight these harmless animals make when left alone.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

My Toyota will need replacing soon. I won't be buying Japanese because of this whaling decision.
I stopped buying French wine when they blew up the Greenpeace ship in NZ. and still pass it by, I have a long memory.

I've written over the years to the Japanese government about their whaling but have never had a reply. All I have left is my purse and so will resort to that.


----------



## glennmiddlemiss (Jul 28, 2007)

since watching sky news about the japs slaughtering dolphins for pet food, which had me in tears, i have vowed never to buy jap goods again.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sadly glen, most of your household appliances are made in Japan. you buy a philips fridge, or anything such as these days, and even though they have good old English sounding names, most of the componants are from the land of the rising sun. you just can't get away from it.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Boooooo! I really hate to say this, but where's a "Wolf Pack" (Imperial or Nazi) when you need it, or even better yet, the ship killer Moby (Mocha)Dick. Give'um fifteen minutes to get off and then start shooting or ramming-that's better warning than the whales get!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Harry Nicholson said:


> My Toyota will need replacing soon. I won't be buying Japanese because of this whaling decision.
> I stopped buying French wine when they blew up the Greenpeace ship in NZ. and still pass it by, I have a long memory.


Over the last 30 years I have had 12 Toyota's, I now have a Mercury Grand Marquise, it might only do 26 to the gallon but it doesn't kill whales. I'm far from a Greenpeace supporter but would happily contribute to action against the Japanese whaling fleet, legal or otherwise.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The Japanese say it is for research purposes but believe that and you would believe anything. Researching what?. Proper researchers don't kill.

This is just pure greed and cruelty, not caring if they fish to extinction and not caring about future generations, including their own. 

Short sighted, greedy, taking no notice of other countries, and very cruel. Nothing has changed it would seem?!.

David


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

At some point in the last couple of days, I heard on 'talk back' radio that the young people of Japan are refusing to eat whale meat as they want them protected. I guess that is progress of some sort but sounds as if it might be too slow to save the whales.


----------



## JohnMac068 (Aug 9, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> At some point in the last couple of days, I heard on 'talk back' radio that the young people of Japan are refusing to eat whale meat as they want them protected. I guess that is progress of some sort but sounds as if it might be too slow to save the whales.


That is the way, people power will probably be the only thing that persuade the Japanese Government to act against this cruelty. Research my a***, just an excuse to make a quick buck, if they can't sell it, hopefully the catchers will go bust. Another thought, can't the countries with an Antarctic prescence, Chile, Argentina, New Zealand, Australia, South Africa, USA and UK, get together and ban it in their territorial waters. That would at least, limit their area of operations.


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

JohnMac068 said:


> That is the way, people power will probably be the only thing that persuade the Japanese Government to act against this cruelty. Research my a***, just an excuse to make a quick buck, if they can't sell it, hopefully the catchers will go bust. Another thought, can't the countries with an Antarctic prescence, Chile, Argentina, New Zealand, Australia, South Africa, USA and UK, get together and ban it in their territorial waters. That would at least, limit their area of operations.


I'm with you on this one John.(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.highnorth.no/Default.asp
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/science/earth/stories/s1165701.htm
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/09/070910-gray-whales.html
Or just do a Google search on "whale numbers" and try to decide who is telling the truth and why the news is mostly so old.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/6695885.stm

An interesting article, free from the hysterics normally to be found with this subject.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Good article, Jim.
I suppose if whales were kept in fields like other mammals we eat then it would be acceptable.

Kris


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

It was reported in the news here last week that this year, the Japanese whaling fleet will also be taking humpback whales, in addition to the Minke whales they normally take.

having been whale watching on both the East and West coast of Canada, I have seen humpbacks up close. They are truly magnificent creatures, and once, when the whale came within a few feet of our boat, (motor turned off), I got to look it in the eye, and I can tell you that there is intelligence there. The calf that was on the other side seemed to just want to play, and it's almost as if the adult was making sure we were okay with the calf around.

And they are killing these creatures for "research"?

A pox on all their houses!!


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

James_C said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/6695885.stm
> 
> An interesting article, free from the hysterics normally to be found with this subject.


A well balanced article. Although I wouldn't consider eating whale meat, the whole question of what is or is not acceptable to eat varies country by country and it would be hypocitical to condemn some for what they choose to eat when they in turn consider that some things we do as barbaric.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

An excellent article but most of the animals/fish that are mentioned are either farmed for the purpose or are not on the endangered list - and - most are killed 'humanely' (apart from the frogs mentioned).

I agree that battery hens don't have a good existence but I feel that is another subject and perhaps another fight.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I have had a very quick glance at the links given above and I can't see much to support Japan's arguments. Any comparison of Greenland to Japan is obviously ridiculous and cannot be sustained. The total population of Greenland is probably less than a single Tokyo commuter train in the rush hour and, besides it is a country with a couple of primary extractive industries whereas Japan is one of the most sophisticated economies on earth. It should also be appreciated that whaling and the eating of whale meat is not a traditional thing in Japan but, so I have read, dates from the 1920/30s.
I would also add that since a good bit of this proposed whale hunt is to take place inside of an Australian designated whale sanctuary it is tragic that our Federal Government is extremely meek in their response. The dispatching of a couple of frigates with orders to ensure the integrity of our sanctuary would seem to me to be a useful little job for the RAN and may just go a bit of the way towards justifying the mega billions of dollars they are getting in new boats over the next few years.
CBoots


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

So here comes the hyperactivists as well


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

read somewhere that the whale catchers are looking for navy protection/Aust.????


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

If they were US flag they would no doubt get it.
CBoots


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought that BBC article was excellent. I totally agree that a whaling ban should come into force and the sooner the better but we in the UK along with the rest of the 'civilsed' world have to be careful here that we don't make complete hypocrites of ourselves. It wasn't that long ago that we hunted the whale for commerce until it was discovered that every part of the whale used in manufacturing could be made synthetically and whaling no longer became a profit making industry. I hear now that the Royal family have voiced their opinion as to the cruelty of whaling. A bit rich coming from those who blast harmless birds out the sky and would happily see a fox torn to pieces by a pack of hounds and call it "sport" The Bengal tiger was hunted to near extinction all for the amusement of the rich and famous. Whales are without doubt magnificient creatures and should be left alone to live in peace but so too are the great white shark and other species that are being hunted and killed for fun. I've seen many whales in my time at sea and like all mariners never cease to be enthralled by the sight of these marvellous animals. I'm no angel either and admit to eating whalemeat whilst serving on a Norwegian vessel. Of course calling it 'research' is an insult to our intelligence and we all know it is purely for commercial gain but I can't help feeling a twinge of hypocrisy when all these other animals are being hunted to near extinction all in the name of sport
Ray Jordan


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

May I endorse what Ray has posted above and very well put as well. If one condemns whaling, but eats, for example, battery reared chickens, you expose yourself to the accusation of hypocrisy. However, it does not negate the case against either whaling nor battery farming. I cannot, afterall, claim that it is alright for me to run a red light because other people break the speed limit. There are so many wrongs in this world that it is tempting to just despair and give up caring, but that way leads to total cynicism. I believe that one should act where one can, even if that only involves taking a leaflet from that rather intense looking young woman outside the supermarket and putting a few cents in her tin. We cannot all be heroes, but if enough people care, and express that caring, then the heroes might just win.
CBoots


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Cboots I regret that I showed you little diplomacy at the end of the previous Whaling season, it was uncharacteristic of me.
I do believe strongly in the diplomatic approach and the peaceful protest of the people, as opposed to the actions of some others.
Cheers
Ted


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Ted. We might have to agree to differ on the subject of direct action but it is good to know that we are on the same side. Let us hope that diplomacy and peaceful protest will be a bit more successful this time round than it has been in the past.
CBoots


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

The truth be said, there is no reason to take whales; for unlike livestock bred for market, which never exist if not for that market; whales are not a product of farming. If I could raise hordes of Humpbacks, Blues, Sperms, Rights etc. in tanks and replace them faster than the "take" then I would, and that small portion of the world's population who think harpooning whales is vital could go back at it, but nature isn't set up that way. I'm all for diplomatic solution and peaceful protest, but I'm afraid there's always a few in the crowd who don't ever learn save by application of the billy.


----------

